# Crystal Press Vs Caseback Closer



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Spent the afternoon looking at tools. I am wondering why the items in the thread title are seen as two different things. Am I stupid? They look to me to have the same job to do, push something home squarely and evenly.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a dual purpose version, and the only difference i could see would be the nylon discs that you use to press on the back or glass. The back ones are flat, the crystal ones are dished to allow for the curvature of the crystal. More knowledgeable members might be able to confirm this or tell me i'm a muppet and doing it all wrong!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

neither stupid nor muppet :yes:

when i used to tinker i had a press with both flat and concave disks; used it for both case backs and crystals.

unless of course i was being a stupid muppet :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A crystal Press won't necessarily take a crystal out - - but a crystal *LIFT* will take one in and out, and usually put one back in without damage or fractures :yes:

A back press will put the back onto a snap fit case, but won't take it off, many will allow use as a crystal press, but dont compress the crystal to allow it to be refitted easily as a LIFT will do.

Pay, yer dosh, take yer chances


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

mel said:


> A crystal Press won't necessarily take a crystal out - - but a crystal *LIFT* will take one in and out, and usually put one back in without damage or fractures :yes:
> 
> A back press will put the back onto a snap fit case, but won't take it off, many will allow use as a crystal press, but dont compress the crystal to allow it to be refitted easily as a LIFT will do.
> 
> Pay, yer dosh, take yer chances


Question from a novice tinkerer. Should a crystal LIFT only be used on acrylic crystals?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, since a LIFT works by applying a uniform pressure all the way around the circumference of the crystal - - even though the fingers are usually gently compressing the crystal as you screw the the thread down, there will be a point where, *say,* a *glass* of some kind may shatter as you tighten down, so you get into "feeling" when the crystal is ready to lift out :yes:

But then again, you don't come across many ordinary glasses nowadays (PW's maybe?), and if they are cracked or broken, you push 'em out carefully from the back anyways? Sapphire and other hard glasses need different handlings to take in and out, cementing and so on in many cases, stepped bezel rings and seals and so on, so that's a different ball game!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Mel. I only asked as I have a couple of electric front loaders with acrylic crystals and I replace my own batteries thats why I bought a LIFT. At the time I was advised against using it on glass and hard crystal.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So show us yer TIMEX then?



streety said:


> Thanks Mel. I only asked as I have a couple of *electric front loaders* with acrylic crystals and I replace my own batteries thats why I bought a LIFT. At the time I was advised against using it on glass and hard crystal.


As explained, that's why, you run the risk of breaking glass - - - :lol:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I bought a crystal press to remove a glass but then lost patience with its delayed arrival and used a bottle of beer with a teatowel over the cap instead. Worked beautifully. Now I've got a crystal press and no realistic prospect of ever using it. At Â£10 new it's hardly worth selling or posting either. I drank the beer.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

The products i was looking at were only for pushing a crystal or caseback into place not removing and was wondering why they are sold as two different things.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> I bought a crystal press to remove a glass but then lost patience with its delayed arrival and used a bottle of beer with a teatowel over the cap instead. Worked beautifully. Now I've got a crystal press and no realistic prospect of ever using it. At Â£10 new it's hardly worth selling or posting either. I drank the beer.


I have always found whisky bottles work better myself by drinking the contents and feeling like i know what I'm doing 

Doesn't always seem like it in the morning though ;-(


----------

